# Who Am I? (Loyal To The End)



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

(been a while since i posted anything here. lol Should probably start doing that more often. lol Here's a poem for y'all.)

*WHO AM I? (LOYAL TO THE END)
*

Who am i? They often tell me

i stepped from my cell's confinement

Calmly, cheerfully, firmly

like a squire from his country-house

Who am i? they often tell me i used to speak to my wardens

Freely and friendly and clearly,

As though it were mine to command.

Who am i? they also tell me

i bore the days of misfortune

Equally, smilingly, proudly



Am i then really all that which other men tell of?

Or am i only what i myself know of myself?

restless and longing and sick, like a bird in a cage,

Struggling for breath, as though hands were

compressing my throat,

Yearning for colors, for flowers, for the voices of birds,

thirsting for words of kindness, for neighborliness,

tossing in expectations of great events,

powerlessly trembling for friends at an infinite distance,

weary and empty at praying, at thinking, at making,

faint, and ready to say farewell to it all?



Who am i? This or the other?

Am i one person today and tomorrow another?

Am i both at once? A hypocrite before others,

and before myself a contemptibly woebegone weakling?

or is something within me still like a beaten army,

fleeing in disorder from victory already achieved?

Who am I? they mock me, these lonely questions of mine.

Whoever i am, Thou knowest, O God-Emperor, I am Thine!

_~Anonymous_​


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Who am i? they often tell me used to speak to my wardens


Sorry to be a dick, but I found a typo.

Other than that, good piece of work. Its nice to see something different once in a while, quite refreshing if you ask me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Sorry to be a dick, but I found a typo.
> 
> Other than that, good piece of work. Its nice to see something different once in a while, quite refreshing if you ask me.


lol thanks dick.  I just forgot to put a space in there. cheers.  Glad you like it at least.

CP


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I found another typo....in the first line. shouldn't it be "they"??? and not the???
(I love my own punctuation here... >.<)

But other than that, good piece.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol aren't you all nitpicky today! geez! :laugh: 

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

If your writing this on note pad, then some is forgiven. If you are writing this on microsoft word, then you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> lol aren't you all nitpicky today! geez!
> 
> CP


Must I mention that all "i"'s need to capitalized?:wink:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Using a capital I depends on the style the author wants to use though, if you're going for "oh i'm so subserviant to the Emperor" think regular lower case i's okay. But spelling and grammar mistakes should not be present unless the whole thing reads like it's supposed to be in a different grammar style. Spelling is just...yeah...spellcheck, that's all I can say.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As with arumichic, I assumed that the lowercase 'i's were simply the sense of insignificance the narrator had before giving himself to the Emperor, but I'm by no means aaaany good with poetry so I could be wrong.

I did catch myself trying to apply the poem to the song _Who Am I?_ from Les Miserables, and failed haha.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> If your writing this on note pad, then some is forgiven. If you are writing this on microsoft word, then you should be ashamed of yourself.





DestroyerHive said:


> Must I mention that all "i"'s need to capitalized?:wink:





arumichic said:


> Using a capital I depends on the style the author wants to use though, if you're going for "oh i'm so subserviant to the Emperor" think regular lower case i's okay. But spelling and grammar mistakes should not be present unless the whole thing reads like it's supposed to be in a different grammar style. Spelling is just...yeah...spellcheck, that's all I can say.





Boc said:


> As with arumichic, I assumed that the lowercase 'i's were simply the sense of insignificance the narrator had before giving himself to the Emperor, but I'm by no means aaaany good with poetry so I could be wrong.
> 
> I did catch myself trying to apply the poem to the song _Who Am I?_ from Les Miserables, and failed haha.


to be quite honest. I didn't care enough to capitalize the I's. I was just flowing in the moment. But i like your rationalizations better. :laugh:

CP


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

LOL! Cheers for laziness!~
And of course are rationalizations are better!~ That's how we (at least I) survived through high school. :biggrin: Random rationalizations of stupid books (which I actually enjoyed...hahaha).


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Apothicary please.*

Wow, you put something out there and strait to the chopping block with you. I loved the prayer. The type-o's somehow make it more believeable. I do doubt that english majors dressed like commissars roam the battlefield seeking to put the fear of the Emperor into those with less than perfect spelling or grammer. LOL. Good post.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah, good to see our illustrious Fiction Overlord still walks among us from time to time. :biggrin: It`s very heartening to the rest of us mere mortals to see the like of our master on occasion. 


Nice one as well. :good: Conveys humility and pride at the same time quite well.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

arumichic said:


> LOL! Cheers for laziness!~
> And of course are rationalizations are better!~ That's how we (at least I) survived through high school. :biggrin: Random rationalizations of stupid books (which I actually enjoyed...hahaha).


hahaha.  It was high time i contributed something. Rationalizing the errors or not. lol


Adrian said:


> Wow, you put something out there and strait to the chopping block with you. I loved the prayer. The type-o's somehow make it more believeable. I do doubt that english majors dressed like commissars roam the battlefield seeking to put the fear of the Emperor into those with less than perfect spelling or grammer. LOL. Good post.


They expect the best from me, and i don't blame them, i am the best.:king: So it's not surprising that they'd take the chance to point out all the mistakes that i've chastised them for in the past. I have a reputation to uphold i guess. 


Serpion5 said:


> Ah, good to see our illustrious Fiction Overlord still walks among us from time to time. :biggrin: It`s very heartening to the rest of us mere mortals to see the like of our master on occasion.
> 
> 
> Nice one as well. :good: Conveys humility and pride at the same time quite well.


I have to keep your insatiable appetite for my presence somewhat appeased. :biggrin: Besides, it's fine and all being a Mod (or having achieved Daemonhood, however you want to look at it), but i miss the interaction with my adoring fans a little bit every now and then. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I have to keep your insatiable appetite for my presence somewhat appeased. :biggrin: Besides, it's fine and all being a Mod (or having achieved Daemonhood, however you want to look at it), but i miss the interaction with my adoring fans a little bit every now and then.
> 
> CP


That`s all well and good. :laugh: 

Don`t work yourself to death now, remember that writing is supposed to be an art. :training:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> ...writing is supposed to be an art. :training:


truer words were never spoken. Or typed... or dictated, or insinuated, or.... gah! you know what i mean... :ireful2:

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> That`s all well and good. :laugh:
> 
> Don`t work yourself to death now, remember that writing is supposed to be an art. :training:


Or in Ploss's case a cacophony of intelligent-sounding words mixed in the most uninteresting form with a heavy dose of pseudo intellectual dialog...

No offense though :laugh:


----------

